# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  الاستهزاء بالاسلام والشعارات الاسلامية من شركة Capcom

## Mr_HelL

السلام عليكم جميعا ...
اولا اتأسف لغيابي لفتره كبيرة عن المنتدى ...
شفت اليوم موضوع حبيت نتناقش فيه ...
اترككم مع الفيديو...






والان ما زلت تعتقد انها مجرد صدف مثلما قالت الشركة ؟
ام مازلت تعتقد انها مجرد العاب ؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

لا اكيد مو صدفة هالشيء
هالشيء مقصود

----------


## Mr_HelL

> لا اكيد مو صدفة هالشيء
> هالشيء مقصود


هالشي اكيد مقصود ...
بالفيديو الاول .. مكتبة فيها اكثر من الف كتاب ليه بس القرآن الكريم هو الوحيد الي على الارض .؟
بالفيديو االثاني ... العلامة المكتوب عليها اسم سيدنا محمد ... حاطين عليه الصليب تبعهم او العلامة الي باللعبة الي 100% بتشبه الصليب ...
ايضا تكملة الفيديو الثاني ... نيجي للباب الي حاطينه باللعبة .. هذا الباب هو الباب الي يودي على الشياطين Devil مثل ما حاطين باللعبة .... ليش حاطين هالباب بالذات هو الرسومات القرآنية واسم الله الي على الكعبة ..؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكور علاء على الموضوع وانا معك هاد الشي مو صدفه هو مقصود 
لكن شو الخطوة يلي بعدها 
شو واجبنا وتصرفنا وردة فعلنا كمسلمين ...!!!
بننكر بنشجب وبعدين بنقاطع الالعاب وبس 
للأسف نحنا خليناهم يتمردو على دينا وشجعناهم واعطيناهم جواز سفر احمر ياخدوا راحتهم مافي عندنا خطوط حمراء 
نتيجة تخاذلنا كمسلمين همه تمادوا و وصلوا لهيدك درجه 

*

----------


## Mr_HelL

طيب الحل ...؟  كل يوم عم ينزل شي جديد بسيء للأسلام وكل يوم عم بنسمع مليون شغله صارت نازلة ع الاسلام ... واكثر شي بسوه العرب قاطع وننكر وابصر شو وحكي فاضي طيب لمتى ..؟ وشو المفروض نعمل ؟

----------


## M7MD

استغفر الله .. 

و اعوذ بالله منهم ..

----------

